# I've never felt more sure (Update on my last post)



## CallmeDior (Apr 26, 2021)

I remember when I would get nervous when my coach raises the fence and this was only 40cm to 60cm jajajajaja but still! My pony would run too and in the end I know it was always my fault not giving the right aides. I know this was dangerous him running and seemed uncontrollable but it was me who is at fault really. For so long I used to struggle keeping my reins short because I had this stupid idea that it hurt my pony. Well, guess what it only hurt both of us. I realized that shorting my reins didn't hurt my pony and allowed me to have a better control of him so didn't run anymore. As for my jumping 60cm.... it felt like jumping 1m jajajajajajaj My coach just made me jump ground poles when I struggled with distance or lower the fence to regain my confidence. 

My pony never refused , reared or bucked thankfully but he was the opposite he would just go and wont stop so I needed to be ready and able to give the right aides so I can control him better. 

For me, ground poles helped me to regain my confidence to see distance and shorting my reins helped to control him better and made 1 million difference in the world in controlling him aka not running. Counting my strides out loud helped too. Adjusting reins as I see fit was something I had to learn. Again, what do I know I am a newbieeeeee!!! That's just my experience that perhaps others can share their experience too? 

Update what happens!! Id like to know!!!


----------

